
F.lux beta for iOS (Xcode 7 sideload) - srinivasan
https://justgetflux.com/sideload/
======
DrScump
Already posted multiple times today; one with comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546333)

